

If you have unused colo space, join our beta. - serverchain
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHpzR0VuU0N1WUVKMmNEVU5haV9tWWc6MQ

======
serverchain
We're long time HN members with recognizable usernames, but we are submitting
this without attribution to get unbiased feedback and participation. Yes, we
are actually building this product -- and yes, there are people who are ready
to use it. :)

